# A gift for a friend



## Molokai (Apr 29, 2013)

My friend celebrated 40th birthday and i wanted to surprise him. I bought this polar blade, and completed the handle in bog oak and olive wood. He was more than happy. 
thanks for looking

[attachment=24045]
[attachment=24046]
[attachment=24047]


----------



## BarbS (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my, that is a Beautiful gift! What gorgeous work you do.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 29, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Oh my, that is a Beautiful gift! What gorgeous work you do.



Thanks, glad you like it !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2013)

Tom - Beautiful work man! I like the combinations of the woods and the detail with the brass spacers. What is the material you used on either side of the brass? 
Scott


----------



## Molokai (Apr 30, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tom - Beautiful work man! I like the combinations of the woods and the detail with the brass spacers. What is the material you used on either side of the brass?
> Scott



Thanks !

the red material is vulcanized paper,
you can find it in all sorts of color and thickness.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)

Never heard of vulcanized fiber before. I just read an article on it. Amazing stuff. Gorgeous knife.

_Vulcanized fibre is a laminated plastic composed of only cellulose. The material is a tough, resilient, hornlike material that is lighter than aluminium, tougher than leather, and stiffer than most thermoplastics._

.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 30, 2013)

I tried to replicate some on my own laminating paper with epoxy but it was a failure.


----------



## Canetune (May 1, 2013)

Gosh, I never quite knew how interesting wood work of this nature could be. What a beautiful knife. You are really talented.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Never heard of vulcanized fiber before. I just read an article on it. Amazing stuff. Gorgeous knife.
> 
> _Vulcanized fibre is a laminated plastic composed of only cellulose. The material is a tough, resilient, hornlike material that is lighter than aluminium, tougher than leather, and stiffer than most thermoplastics._
> 
> .


Kevin, the black material sent with your blades is some of that vulcanized material. I like the red color but played it safe and sent the black since I didn't know what handle material you were going to use. I'll send you some more when your ready to finish the second knife.


----------

